# Unlicensed practice in SF gets caught



## EM_PS (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?.../BADI1EOQ8C.DTL



> An unlicensed civil engineer and notorious San Francisco permit "expediter" faces more than 200 felony charges for allegedly creating bogus documentation for about 100 construction projects in the city, prosecutors said Wednesday.
> Jimmy Jen, 56, who has repeatedly been cited for violating building codes, was allegedly involved in "massive fraud" over two decades, San Francisco District Attorney Kamala Harris said during a news conference.


Not to be confused with Jimmy John, who will continue making sandwiches...


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 18, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?.../BADI1EOQ8C.DTL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over two decades...Wao. How slow they are?


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 18, 2010)

> He is accused of using the names of licensed engineers and even making fake rubber stamps with their names on them in a variety of projects submitted for approval since 1990.
> Prosecutors said he took the name and replicated the stamp of a licensed surveyor and engineer, Ching-Liu Wu, starting in 1990. Wu actually does not do surveys, he is an engineer for Bechtel, prosecutors said.
> 
> Jen nevertheless used Wu's name on surveyor maps of 26 properties from 1990-95, prosecutors said. Then, from 2000-07, he used Wu's engineering stamp on 60 residential projects.
> ...


this is crazy! It really kind of seems like major collusion to me... and how is it prosecutors 'believe' Jen had no license - either he does or don't :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2010)

apparently they are moving so slow they are still checking the states database for the name.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder if Jen had his pinky ring on?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2010)

What a dirtbag! Sounds exactly like things that are considered routine business where I live, though. Maybe we can hire those prosecutors once they finish up with Jimmy Jen.


----------



## JonBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Paul S said:


> I wonder if Jen had his pinky ring on?


Still waiting on your reply to why you wear your wedding ring in the other thread.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 19, 2010)

JonBoy said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Jen had his pinky ring on?
> ...



I will give you that the $30 one time fee for the pinky ring is a very economical deal compared to the associated costs of a wedding band.


----------



## JonBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Paul S said:


> JonBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Paul S said:
> ...


Probably why some of the married guys don't wear either ring. They have no money left from the marriage decision!


----------



## Sschell (Aug 19, 2010)

^gtfo with that shit.

back to your own thread.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, what he said!!

Oh wait, never mind :huh:


----------

